# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  فلاش مومري ب 8جيجا مع كلمة سر

## إبتسام السهم

تم طرح ذاكرة فلاشية في الأسواق والتي تعمل عبر منافذ "يو أس بي" وهي مزوَّدة مُسبقاً ببرمجيات "مايجوسيك" الخاصة بتزامن البيانات حيث تتيح تلك البرمجيات للمستخدمين أن يعملوا على امتداد حواسيب متعدِّدة وإنشاء نسخة متزامنة من الملفات والرسائل الإلكترونية وإعدادات متصفح الإنترنت وحفظها على الذاكرة الفلاشية مع كلمة سر. 
هذا وتتوافر الذاكرة "داتاترافيلر 400"بسعة تخزينية تصل إلى 8جيجابايت، وهي تساعد المستخدمين على اختلاف خبراتهم واهتماماتهم في التنقل بين حواسيب ونظم مختلفة مع المحافظة على نسخة محدثة ومتزامنة. وبالإضافة إلى أهميتها في تزامن الملفات بطريقة معيارية، فإنها مزوَّدة أيضاً بخاصية "الصيغة البريدية الإلكترونية العالمية" التي تتيح للمستخدم أن ينفذ إلى بريده الإلكتروني من حواسيب الآخرين حتى في حال عدم دعم تلك الحواسيب لتطبيقات البريد الإلكتروني الرئيسية للمستخدم مثل "ويندوز ميل" و"مايكروسوفت أوت لوك" و"مايكروسوفت أوت لوك إكسبريس" و"لوتس نوتس

----------

